# Looking for "reuel"



## teea518 (May 8, 2009)

Hi
Recently purchased a wood lathe that I don't want to use to turn wood. Instead, I want to mount poo cue shafts for cleaning. My problem is identical to a posting I found in my resarch from reuelt in 2003.

((The spindle is M18mmx2.5 RH but there is no morse taper on the headstock nor the tailstock.

This means that you can get the Technatool "Supernova" chuck or the Bonham "Bon 100" Scroll Chuck as both these chucks can be purchased with M18 x 2.5 RH inserts (adapters).

The Supernova or the Bon 100 have many attractive optional Jaws. 

Also as 18mm x 2.5mm RH is only nearly the same size as 3/4"x10tpi (actually only slightly smaller), you can actually use accessories built with 3/4"x10tpi RH threads if desperate.

I once made my own Jacob drill chuck by silver soldering & brazing a 3/4"x10tpi nut to a drill chuck with a female Morse No. 3 taper. It still works. I have also cut an adaptor using turned wood, 3/4" bolt and a 3/4 half nut and epoxy so that the same drill chuck can fit into the ELU DB180's tail stock. I once bought an indendent 4-jaw chuck from Bunnings for $65 - it works if I just put in a suitable plastic washer as spacer first.

My ELU DB180 a good lathe with 48" between centers 15" spin and 1.5HP motor - good vintage? German Technology. 
__________________
Reuel ))

Hoping for expertise to help this novice. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Tom, and welcome. You are very resourceful, Glad to welcome you here. You aren't dutch, by any chance? Would you post pics when you have posted 10 post. And any other great ideas. would love to follow your ideas,


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the forum. We have several turners here and I am sure one of them will be able to help you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Tom.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tom, I was surprised to see that you are in the USA, after mentioning BUNNINGS which is an Australian company. You appear to have solved the problem yourself by mentioning the Super Nova chuck, this is a great chuck in spite of it being made in New Zealand (ducking for cover), I have one as have many other members.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

teea518 said:


> Hi
> Recently purchased a wood lathe that I don't want to use to turn wood. Instead, I want to mount poo cue shafts for cleaning. My problem is identical to a posting I found in my resarch from reuelt in 2003.
> 
> ((The spindle is M18mmx2.5 RH but there is no morse taper on the headstock nor the tailstock.
> ...


What's a poo cue? Something to clean up after your dog? :sarcastic:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Tom. I did a little looking myself and it seems you may have the only options available with the super nova and the Bon 100 chuck. I am not familiar with a lot of equipment from overseas. Since you are only going to use it to do one thing you will probably be alright. If you were going to turn wood you would have to be resourceful and make a lot of thing for that lathe.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> What's a poo cue? Something to clean up after your dog? :sarcastic:


I think it is what you use to let you dog know when to go... :jester: 

Could also be stage direction from a teenage-grossout movie script.

Good luck with the lathe! Always fun to get a bargin and then spend quality time rebuilding or retasking the equipment. You get to learn EXACTLY what it is capible of doing!


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Sorry I did Not know about this thread*



teea518 said:


> Hi
> Recently purchased a wood lathe that I don't want to use to turn wood. Instead, I want to mount poo cue shafts for cleaning. My problem is identical to a posting I found in my resarch from reuelt in 2003.
> 
> ((The spindle is M18mmx2.5 RH but there is no morse taper on the headstock nor the tailstock.
> ...


Sorry I was unaware of this thread until now. Nobody PM me..

I recommend:-
http://www.garypye.com/Chucks/GPW-G...hucks/Gen-3-GP100-Deluxe-Chuck-Set-p250.htmlI with "18mm 2.5 mm pitch insert".
I bought their Gen 1 version and found it very useful.
No more complains about the ELU DB180 once you have a 4 jaws self centering scroll chuck on which you can attach so many things including your Jacobs drill chuck and face rings, screw chuck etc etc.

Reuel


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Some improvisations on the ELU lathe*

Using Faceplate made for "3/4" 10tpi" spindle on the ELU DB180 which has m18x2.5 spindle.
Works fine.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*3/4" 10tpi Nut soldered on a jacobs chuck*

"Desperate" Jacobs chuck on an ELU DB180 HEADSTOCK.

In Australia, I could not get an m18x2.5 nut so I used a 3/4" 10tpi nut as a desperate measure.

Works fine.

To make this drill chuck, you need to first align your lathe. Headstock to tail stock FIRST.

Screw the NUT to the Headstock and Hold the chuck centre with the tail stock with the pin extended for the chuck to grip.
Then just braze or solder the nut to the chuck using SILVER SOLDER.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Adapter for Tail stock*

Made this adapter so that "desperate" Jacobs Chuck can fit on tail stock too.
3/4" 10tpi long screw with a thin nut mounted on a hard wood with araldite. Cut off the bolt head.
Used the wood lathe to cut the wood to exactly fit the tail stock cylinder.

I think I held the screw in a cheap 4-Jaw chuck to machine the hard wood part of this adapter on the ELU wood lathe itself.


I had used 3/4" 10tpi bolts and nut. Please use m18x2.5 bolt and nut if you are in a more metricated country than my country Australia.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

"desperate" Jacobs Drill Chuck now mounted with adapter on ELU DB180's tail stock

I had used 3/4" 10tpi bolts and nut. Please use m18x2.5 bolt and nut if you are in a more metricated country than my country Australia.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Pool Cue (like Billard or Snooker Cue)*



curiousgeorge said:


> What's a poo cue? Something to clean up after your dog? :sarcastic:


i think he meant "Pool Cue" (like Billard or Snooker Cue sticks)


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*ELU Lathe's tailstock live CUP-CENTRE is versatile*

The ELU DB180 has a versatile live cup center. This type of cup center has a central point like a normal live center and also has a ring surrounding it. The ring supports the softer material around the center point and prevents the wood from splitting under pressure from the central point.

The center point pin is removable and the pin shank has a 10mm diameter.
This means that we can remove the center pin and insert a long 10mm AUGER DRILL through the center of the tailstock tube to drill a long center hole of 10mm diameter eg for electric wires to pass through a turned lamp stand.

A long 10mm AUGER DRILL has a 6mm hex end and so the drill can be extended using long drill extender one after another.

The ELU DB180 is too often underrated.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, this thread is going well back in history. Many things have changed including the fact that it is almost impossible to get anything other than METRIC in Bunnings these days, gutter bolts MAY still be Imperial. Another big change is my health.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hello Harry*



harrysin said:


> Wow, this thread is going well back in history. Many things have changed including the fact that it is almost impossible to get anything other than METRIC in Bunnings these days, gutter bolts MAY still be Imperial. Another big change is my health.


Hi Harry,
Even today, Burnings sells metric nuts and bolts up to M16 ONLY.
They still sell plenty of 3/4" Whitworth nuts and bolts.
And ROUTER shanks in Australia are STLL 1/4" and 1/2" in 2018.

Sorry to hear about your health. 
Try drinking "ALKALINE water" like I do. 
Within 2 weeks my Blood pressure dropped by 10mm Hg and in 4 weeks my urine pH went up from about 5 to 6.4.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What on earth is "ALKALINE water"?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Harry; it's a 'thing'... maybe I should try it(?). Not cheap, compared to what comes out of the tap.
https://www.healthline.com/health/food-nutrition/alkaline-water-benefits-risks


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Best Alkaline water filter is Australian*



harrysin said:


> What on earth is "ALKALINE water"?


https://www.alkaway.com.au/shop/ultrastream/


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*For new buyers of now cheap Used ELU DB180 lathe--*

For new buyers of cheap Used ELU DB180 lathe - just convert your spindle to ONE of 3 more Common sizes - once and for all for AUD30+ freight

IS21222	IN M18X2.5, OUT 1"X8	250	$30.00	

IS21223	IN M18X2.5, OUT 1"X10	250	$30.00	

IS21224	IN M18X2.5, OUT M30X3.5	250	$30.00	


Available at 
https://mcjing.com.au/categorybrowser.aspx?categoryid=64&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Harry; it's a 'thing'... maybe I should try it(?). Not cheap, compared to what comes out of the tap.
> https://www.healthline.com/health/food-nutrition/alkaline-water-benefits-risks


Hello Dan & Harry
I have a Chemistry and a Biochemistry degree. In 2013 I nearly died when an acidic kidney stone blocked my right Urinary Tract and caused toxic infection. I was transported in a ambulance to hospital and was there more than 2 weeks.

Before I started drinking filtered alkaline water (NO ELECTRICITY type), I bought a PH and an Orp meter first. Calibrated them. I already had a Omron Automatic BP meter which I calibrated with a manual meter.
I took BP twice and day as I drank alkaline water (cheap NO ELECTRICITY type) every two hours.
I DO NOT drink alkaline water 1/2 hour before and 1 hour after meals.
That was how I could say that in two weeks my BP dropped 10mm HG.
The urine PH was more worrying. When I started mine urine was PH 5 very acidic being a regular meat eater.
It took about 4 weeks before my Urine PH became 6.5.
2 litres of clean Alkaline Water (NOT KANGEN water!) a day keeps the doctor away.

Blood PH is always alkaline at 7.4 but an acidic urine indicates that my cells were too acidic and the kidneys had to work harder to get rid of the acid taking away calcium from our bones to do so.
Drinking Alkaline water is good for the brain cells and the bones because NATURAL & Filtered alkaline water has Calcium and Magnesium contents. All cells of man are 100% replace every 7 years so keep the condition right. Our body is made up of 65-70% water,
I do not drink expensive machine generated "Kangen Water". H2 alone without natural minerals will NOT be good in a longer term.
The people who live the longest are those who drink Glacial water which is alkaline naturally because of minerals and NOT because of electrolysis of water to give Hydrogen.

Alkaway's Ultrasteam will cost about AUD650 initially and about AUD$300 annually.


----------

